# I LOVE CRAIGSLIST!!! I got a free bearded dragon and Terra



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well,

Since I moved into my apartment that is on the second floor. I had to get rid of 180 gallon set-up due to being to BIG for the landlord to let me keep it. Anyway, I am still on planning on getting a 75 going for a black piranha. Okay enough of that









I was checking craigslist last night in LA and I saw in the free section something that I could not believe was posted there. A free 75gallon Terrarium set-up. I emailed the person and they called me around 7pm. I was the first one to reply so they asked me a few questions to see if I knew anything about how to care for a terrarium. I know some of the basics skills. So I went over around 9pm to pick it up. I told them that I was going to put a snake or a bearded dragon in it. So when I go to pick it up. Not only is the tank MINT and has everything that I need. But what is my surprise, they give me a free 1 year old bearded dragon. I was so happy to pick up on such a deal. Here is a few pics of the set-up I got from the ad.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's pretty sweet.

How tame is the beardie?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mettle said:


> That's pretty sweet.
> 
> How tame is the beardie?


well that is going to be the problem.... They kept him/her pretty wild, at least that is what they said. They told me they got him small and petted him/her. But Max (yup I named him/her already) seems to not like to be petted. I can hold him but Max dosent really like. Or is i that I am a new person and just got Max last night..... I came in to work late this morning, I had to go to the pet store. I got some sand (calicum) and some food. Max ate the food pretty fast. I want to work on him/her and get Max use to me handing him/her. All I need to pick up is a heat pad. And the set-up is done..... Well maybe some more decor.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Have you read up on how to care for beardies? Probably a good idea. This way you can provide for the beardie's nutritional needs with a proper mix of veggies (should be offerred daily) and protein (I feed mainly hornworms, silkworms, butterworms and phoenix worms now but toss in crickets sometimes).

As for decor... You'll probably want something thick and sturdy that your beardie can climb on. This is so that he can reach up towards the top of the tank and get closer to the heat lamp. This will allow him to thermoregulate properly as its what they do in the wild. I'd also recommend a large flat piece of slate in there under the heat lamp or right above your heat pad. This way the stone stays warm and helps keep a higher ambient temperature.

Do you have proper UVB lighting on there for him?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Have you read up on how to care for beardies? Probably a good idea. This way you can provide for the beardie's nutritional needs with a proper mix of veggies (should be offerred daily) and protein (I feed mainly hornworms, silkworms, butterworms and phoenix worms now but toss in crickets sometimes).
> 
> As for decor... You'll probably want something thick and sturdy that your beardie can climb on. This is so that he can reach up towards the top of the tank and get closer to the heat lamp. This will allow him to thermoregulate properly as its what they do in the wild. I'd also recommend a large flat piece of slate in there under the heat lamp or right above your heat pad. This way the stone stays warm and helps keep a higher ambient temperature.
> 
> Do you have proper UVB lighting on there for him?


Well they give me a light that they said was for the tank. I am not sure what the watts are on it but I remember that the nightlight is a 60 watt.... I think I need to look into what is the right watts I should have for a 75g. I was planning on getting some stones and setting up the heat pad later this week. They give me some poweder claicum to put on the crickets. Also for the veggies, do you think I should just throw it in there or put it with the water. I am aware that I should keep away from just greens, maybe mix it a bit?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

For a comprehensive caresheet on how to care for your new pet CLICK HERE. It is one of the best care sheets that I have found on the net for beardies and covers everything from food to lighting to handling. Give it a GOOD read. It will answer all of your questions and explain a lot of different things to you.

If you still have questions afterward, then feel free to ask.

And NO. I would not mix the powder into the beardie's water. Dust the crickets lightly, that's about all you need. I've never put it on the veggies. Because you don't want to over supplement.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the site.... I am going to read it over tonight and check out what I need to buy and do.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

damn your lucky!!!!

I check craigslist and freecycle constantily. Free stuff is the best kind of stuff. I'm suprized someone would give a setup like that away though. They could have sold it, mabey they dont like money or something.

anyway congrats on your new friend and his home


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome deal man, congrats..

Good luck with the dragon


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome deal... they arent to hard to take care of either. i would let it seddle for a few days then try to work with it, i would start with shorter handling time and gradually increase them ... also pm red eyes and ask him if he still have the beardie diet website he sent me. i have it on another computer but its busted and im taking it to get fix sometime next week. if he doesnt have it ne more ill sent it to you at a later date, its awesome and has help me provide an awesome diet for my beardie.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> awesome deal... they arent to hard to take care of either. i would let it seddle for a few days then try to work with it, i would start with shorter handling time and gradually increase them ... also pm red eyes and ask him if he still have the beardie diet website he sent me. i have it on another computer but its busted and im taking it to get fix sometime next week. if he doesnt have it ne more ill sent it to you at a later date, its awesome and has help me provide an awesome diet for my beardie.


I'm pretty sure that's the caresheet I already linked in this thread.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, u have a lucky hand.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow man that was a good pickup, I'm surprised they would just give all that up your lucky :nod:


----------

